
Pokémon Sword/Shield causes Roku devices on the same network to crash/bootloop - Fej
https://www.reddit.com/r/pokemon/comments/dxc5yg/psa_pokemon_swordshield_causes_roku_devices_on/
======
Operyl
So apparently the Switch (via Pokémon Sword/Shield) is sending out probes to
try and find other switches connected to the network (for local communication
probably), along with the standard bluetooth probes it does. Select Rokus do
not like being randomly probed/data being flung at them, and start bootlooping
as a result.

~~~
mav3rick
Wow this is pretty bad. What part of dropping the packet in the worst case is
hard ?

~~~
Operyl
There’s another comment that claims it’s the fact the switch is trying to pair
constantly with it (which doesn’t sound right, I’ve been doing some BT dev
here and I haven’t had my switch trying to pair even though I’m playing at the
same time). Regardless, good job Roku either way I guess.

------
Triesault
It sounds like the affected Roku doesn't sanitize the bluetooth input and/or
incorrectly trusts a bluetooth connection with a certain formatting. Yikes.

~~~
DeadBabyOrgasm
Yes, but it's also ridiculous to have the Switch spam IPs in the space like
that. Boo on both of them.

~~~
monocasa
Broadcast for service discovery is totally fine.

------
parski
That's pretty terrible of Roku.

------
thosakwe
Is this why I can’t play online? I have a Roku TV...

~~~
rushils
no that's completely unrelated

